# Froschfotos ,Kröten kommen später !



## karsten. (17. März 2007)

Hallo
da sich über nacht alle Prinzessinnen in __ Frösche verwandelt haben . 

ist die Geschichte mit dem _*küssen*_ ja auch durch  

hier noch ein paar nicht ganz jugendfreie Froschbilder 

 

irgendwie bedient Paul mit seinem Gesichtausdruck alle Klischees
 

 

 
 

 
usw.usw.

schönes WE


----------



## Joachim (17. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Alter Spanner  Wusste garnicht, das die auch "Gruppe" machen


----------



## Annett (17. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



> größer ging´s nicht !


 *grummel*


















Trotzdem, schöne Bilder - sieht so nach Frühling aus....


----------



## jochen (17. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Karsten,

im warsten Sinne des Wortes....scharfe Bilder...


----------



## rednax (20. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

wow, echt klasse die Bilder
ja,ja, die __ Frösche, die fehlen mir leider im teich, und ich weiß nicht wo ich welche herbekomme.
Ich will natürlich auch Frösche und keine Kröten;-)

hat hier jemand 3 oder 4 Frösche zum abgeben?
Ich wäre sehr daran Interessiert...

gruß Alex


----------



## Dr.J (20. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Alex,

du musst nur Geduld bewahren und irgendwann hast du auch __ Frösche. Frösche einzusetzen bringt nicht viel, da sie wieder abwandern. Frösche versuchen immer wieder dahin zurückzukehren, wo sie geboren wurden und ihre Laichplätze sind.


----------



## rednax (20. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alex,
> 
> du musst nur Geduld bewahren und irgendwann hast du auch __ Frösche. Frösche einzusetzen bringt nicht viel, da sie wieder abwandern. Frösche versuchen immer wieder dahin zurückzukehren, wo sie geboren wurden und ihre Laichplätze sind.



Hallo Dr.J

ja das weiß  ich auch, nur hab ich ein kleines Problem, zu mir kommen nicht die Tierchen, denn mein Gartenteich ist auf einer Garage und eingezeunt:-(
Die einzigen Tiere die auf Natürlichen weg zu mir kommen sind Katzen und __ Fischreiher    
ich hatte schon mal 3 Frösche hier, die hab ich von einem Bekannten gehabt, aber die sind dem Fischreiher zum  Festagsessen geworden 
Seit ca. 3 Jahren hab ich endlich ruhe von diesem unter Naturschutz gestellten Vogel 
Und könnte es wieder wagen ein par außergewöhnliche Tierchen einzusetzen.
Leider ist bei mir nicht so die gegend wo es viele Tümpel gibt, deswegen bin ich auf Hilfe von auswärts angewiesen.

Ich dachte da auch schon an __ Molche, jedoch ist der Gartenteich Umzäunt und die Fläche ist ca. 30 cm² groß, ich weiß nicht ob die Fläche ausreichend ist für Molche, daß Sie ja nicht lange im Wasser leben.

Deswegen auch Frösche....
oder hat hier noch jemand eine Idee was für Tierchen man einsetzen kann???
Am besten, ein par außergewöhnliche Teichbewohner, es können auch Amphibien sein, oder auch reine Wasserlebende;-)

Ähm, ich muß noch dazu sagen, ich hab 3 Emys in meinem Teich;-)
und denen geht es richtig gut!


----------



## Dr.J (20. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Alex,

ich habe mal den doppelten Beitrag gelöscht.

Zum Thema:
Mit der "Entnahme" von lebenden Tieren aus der freien Natur wäre ich vorsichtig, da es m.W.n. nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht erlaubt ist. __ Molche sind ausserdem geschützt.


----------



## karsten. (20. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo

ich will bei aller Blödelei , auch ganz im Ernst 
nochmal darauf hinweisen , alle __ Frösche, Kröten, __ Unken und __ Molche stehen unter strengem Naturschutz und dürfen wie ihr Laich oder die Kaulquappen weder der Natur entnommen, gefangen oder gehandelt werden !

baut vernünftige Teiche ! 
und die Frösche kommen von allein

und auch Kröten am Teich sind eine wirkliche Bereicherung 
Schön
Nützlich
Leise  
........
 

der andere Aspekt ist der übliche Streit um mögliche Froschkonzerte.
Wer Frösche nachweislich einsetzt kann auch vom "bösen" Nachbar haftbar gemacht werden. 

_..........Tiere halten sich nicht an Uhrzeiten. Ein nächtliches Froschkonzert beispielsweise sorgt nicht bei jedem Nachbar für Begeisterung. Meist muss das Gequake der Teichbewohner jedoch hingenommen werden. Frösche zählen, wie alle Amphibien, zu den gesetzlich geschützten Tierarten und haben daher Vorrang vor anderen Belangen. Nach dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz ist es grundsätzlich verboten, sie zu fangen, zu töten oder ihren Lebensraum zu zerstören. Wenn sie sich einmal in einem Gartenteich angesiedelt haben gibt es keine erfolgversprechenden Maßnahmen zur Lärmverhinderung, erklärt der NABU. Bei erheblichen Überschreitungen eines Richtwertes von 35 Dezibel kann allerdings der Nachbar zu Lärmabwehrmaßnahmen wie einer Umsiedlung der Frösche verurteilt werden. Das Naturschutzgesetz lässt hier Ausnahmen zu. ......_

Pressestelle Nabu

Ich habe insovern Glück ,dass es sich wohl in Froschkreisen rumgesprochen hat , dass Grasfrösche bei mir beliebter sind.
Ich "halte jedes Jahr die Luft an" ob sich nicht doch mal so ein "blöder" __ Teichfrosch oder etwa ein Laubfrosch verläuft. 
Da aber bei mir scheinbar alles besetzt ist , blieb ich bisher verschont. (Reihenhaus ;  7,5 m breit ! z.T. mit h.  Nachbarn  )

http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/grasfrosch.htm  alle Arten mit Ton !!  

mfG

übrigens 
versuch,s selbst mal !
mehr war bei mir beim ersten Mal nicht drin !


----------



## rednax (20. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

ok, erstmal vielen dank

ich denk mal ihr habt mir das mit den fröschen und molchen gut ausgeredet.
vielleicht buddel ich doch noch mal einen zweiten teich, der nicht auf der garage ist, und den ich dann auch nicht mehr einzäunen muß, vielleicht siedelt sich ja dann auch was von selbst an.

nochmal herzlichen dank für die tipps und infos.


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

1.Sonntag in der Sommerzeit  


__ Frösche satt :

 
 

 

nochmal mit Sonnenuntergang    (im Auge) 
 
und DER macht gerade " den dicken Hals "  

 
ich habe heute mit dem Nachbarn auf meine leisen melodisch quackenden Frösche angestoßen !..............  

mfG


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Karsten

Beneide dich um deine __ Frösche  

Da ich ja "noch" keinen Teich habe  und noch viele Monate ins Land ziehen werden bis ich auch dieses herrliche gequake vielleicht wieder hören kann, beneide ich dich und alle anderen Teichbesitzer die dieses schöne vergnügen miterleben dürfen.

Liebe Grüsse aus dem verschneiten Grünbach am Schneeberg
Helmut


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo

ein Blick in die Kinderstube 

 
das Bild ist von gestern früh man sieht schon eine deutliche Strukturierung der Larven .

ich kann doch nicht dafür ,aber wenn sie SO gucken MUSS ich draufhalten   

 

 

mfG


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus

Na deine __ Frösche treibens ja schon ganz toll  

So könnte ich mir meinen Teich auch vorstellen:
 

Habe ich heute beim Erkunden der näheren Umgebung entdeckt.

Links-Oben im Hintergrund > der Schneeberg 
und hier in voller Pracht
 

Bei uns beginnt jetzt erst alles zu spriessen.

LG Helmut


----------



## Dr.J (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Karsten,

wie halten denn deine Nachbarn das Gequacke so aus????


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

wir genießen das !  


ganz unten der Ton ,
bei mir nur mit Sonne und jeder nur 1X , dann wieder von Vorn...  

http://biersekte.de/videos/budweiser_frogs.wmv


----------



## Dr.J (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Aha, also nur bei voller Dröhnung.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi Karsten,

damit Du nicht der einzigste Spanner hier bist (vor der neuen Kamera haben sie scheinbar keine Angst, der ließ sich fast damit wegschieben )


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

ja , die GRASFRÖSCHE sind irgendwie kamerage.l    

oder sind´s doch Moorfrösche  
da die Viecher IMMER in die Kamera schauen und ich Keinen fange
......

http://www.erdkroete.de/braunfroesche_fersenprobe.htm

doch wohl Rana temporaria


----------



## Blue2002 (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Schöne Fotos. Hab gestern abend an meinem Teich weitergearbeitet und mußte feststellen, dass der erste Gast schon eingezogen ist obwohl die "Villa" noch gar nicht fertig ist.


----------



## Silke (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,
das erste Mal, seit wir dieses Grundstück haben, laichen auch die __ Frösche. 
In unserem Mini-Teich haben sie nie Ambitionen gezeigt, sich fortzupflanzen.
Sie haben sich dazu einen unserer Pflanzkörbe mit den __ Schwertlilien ausgesucht und versuchen sich gegenseitig zu übertreffen, wer mehr Laich ablegt. Mittlerweile quillt der Topf schon über... Und dann geht es daneben weiter...Ballen für Ballen füllt das Wasser. Für uns echt erstaunlich. Aber merkwürdig ist, dass sie sich alles in ca. 3 m2 Fläche abspielt (als wenn der Teich nicht groß genug wäre  )
Und das beste...sie quaken nur ganz leise


----------



## nicknack (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo!

Also, ich habe in unserem Teich so ca. 50 Kröten gehabt...
Und ich kann sie ja überhaupt nicht leiden! 
Und wer welche abhaben möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir welche holen.

Wie ist das denn? Wenn die Kröten "fertig" sind mit dem leichen, gehen sie dann auch wieder? Warum stehen die "Teile" unter Naturschutz? Es gibt sie doch haufenweise... und jeder bekommt ungefähr 1000 Kinder...

Was macht sie nützlich? Fressen sie die Insekten?

Ich bin aber froh, dass sie wenigstens keinen Lärm machen.

Weiß jemand, wie man sie eventuell fern halten kann? Vielleicht ein 
Zäunchen, oder so?

Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt nicht bei Euch "unten durch". Aber 50 Stück in einem so kleinen Teich sind echt zuviel des Guten.

Krötige Grüße
Nicky


----------



## Dodi (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!

Hier mal einige Fotos vom Wochenende - heute habe ich bereits keine Fröschlein mehr am Teich gesehen...
Sind die schon wieder wech??? Dann war's ein kurzes Gastspiel...

Dieses Jahr haben sie nur im Bachlauf den Laich abgelegt:
 

Zwei in der Flachzone:
 

und noch einer im __ Hechtkraut:
 

@ Nicky:
Die verschwinden! So schnell wie sie immer da sind, sind sie auch wech!
Und nützliche Insektenfresser sind sie allemal! Dein Garten wird es Dir danken... Außerdem werden Deine Fischis sich über Kaulquappen freuen...


----------



## karsten. (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das erste Mal, seit wir dieses Grundstück haben, laichen auch die __ Frösche.
> In unserem Mini-Teich haben sie nie Ambitionen gezeigt, sich fortzupflanzen.
> Sie haben sich dazu einen unserer Pflanzkörbe mit den __ Schwertlilien ausgesucht und versuchen sich gegenseitig zu übertreffen, wer mehr Laich ablegt. Mittlerweile quillt der Topf schon über... Und dann geht es daneben weiter...Ballen für Ballen füllt das Wasser. Für uns echt erstaunlich. Aber merkwürdig ist, dass sie sich alles in ca. 3 m2 Fläche abspielt (als wenn der Teich nicht groß genug wäre  )
> ...



Hallo

stell Dir mal vor :

Du wärst Frosch...  










dann wäre es doch listig ,
für die Brut einen geschützten Ort zu finden
der dem Laichballen auch etwas Halt gibt.

mfG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi,

die __ Frösche bevorzugen Stellen im teich wo sich das Wasser schnell erwärmt. Und das ist immer da wo z.B. vermoderendes Laub oder Pflanzenbüschel sind(dunkel, heizt sich schnell auf bei Sonnenschein und gibt die Wärme auch ans Wasser ab). Bei mir haben sie immer in der Flachwasserzone zischen dem Zungenhahnenfuß/__ Fieberklee/Blutaugendickicht gelaicht. Dieses jahr haben sie sich zielsicher die blankliegende Folie vor dem schon teilweise entfernten Moorbeet ausgesucht. Da wirds jetzt im Wasser noch wärmer als am vorherigen Laichplatz. (und ich kann jetzt bis Juli warten bis die Quappen das Wasser verlassen haben bevor der Teich leergepumpt werden kann )

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,

bei uns am Teich ist leider kein einziger Frosch zu sehen, naja ist ja erst ein Jahr angelegt... 

dafür sind jede Menge ich denke mal Erdkröten zu Gast, der Teich ist mit meterlangen schwarzen Laichschnüren durchzogen.

Hier mal ein Bild von einen Pärchen, leider ist das Wetter bei uns heute nicht so optimal zum knipsen.


----------



## karsten. (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

heute geschlüpft 

viel Glück , Jungs !


----------



## MarkusK (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kommen die  Kröten ..fotos*

Ich konnte in den letzten paar Tagen schon 6 Grasfrösche beobachten, heute morgen traute ich meinen Augen nicht: Es lag der erste Laichballen im Wasser und aus den 6 Fröschen sind über 20 geworden, die heute hemmungslos den Frühling einläuteten  

Heute Abend lagen jedenfalls 6 große Laichballen im Wasser. Ich freu mich schon auf die Kaulquappen - so etwas habe ich noch nie hautnah erlebt. Ist richtig spannend


----------



## Uli (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

hi,
der kleine sonnt sich.
gruß uli


----------



## Steffen (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Morgen,

Dann will ich auch mal unsere kleine Frosch Familie vorstellen ...


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Mein Baby !  


 

 


wieder nur ein Frosch !


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Baby !


DEN AKT stell ich mir lieber nicht bildlich vor 
aber niedlich, hätt ich auch gerne


----------



## Uli (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

hi klaas,
mach den krötenbändiger nicht wütend : 
gruß uli


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Warum, wer austeilt, sollte doch auch einstecken können - oder? 

Abgesehen davon find ich die wirklich niedlich. Wir haben Freunde, die wohnen, naja im Wald, in der Nähe eines größeren Gewässers - jedesmal zur gleichen Jahreszeit, wenn meine Freundin von dort zu uns heim fährt, laufe ich vorm Auto hinweg, und scheuche die kleinen von der Straße an den Rand, damits bloß keinen von den Hüpfern erwischt...der Heimweg dauert dann zwar um einiges länger, aber das ist es wert.


----------



## Uli (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

hi klaas,
find ich gut das das machst.ich habe leider beim rasen mähen niemanden der den mäher schiebt damit ich vorweg laufen kann. wenn ich aber so einen kleinen zwerg sehe mache ich mit dem mäher einenen umweg oder packe den zwerg in den teich.
gruß uli


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Froschi`s

@Karsten:  
Hab auch so einen, aber in "Grün":
   

@Klaas:
Lobenswert  
Meine Gattin ist am Heimweg (Frosch/Krötenwanderweg) auch immer aus dem Auto ausgestiegen, um mich durch das "Gewirr" durch zu lotsen.

@Uli: Krötenbändiger  hab ich da was versäumt.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## zaphod (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Uli, gutes Argument mit dem Rasenmähen - wenn ich mir vorstelle, dabei einen zu überfahren und mich anschließend über die Flecken auf den Schuhen wundere  
obwohl, bei den kleinen bekommt mans wahrscheinlich gar nicht mit, trotzdem  

Helmut, ist das Zorro?


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Klaas

Ja  Der schnalzt ähnlich, wie Zorro mit der Peitsche  .


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus 

Der Thread gehört wieder mal gründlich entstaubt ....

Wo sind Eure Kröten/Froschfotos 

   
__ Grasfrosch & Laich

     
__ Teichfrosch & Laich & junger Teichfrosch

Also legt Euch ins Zeug .....


----------



## sister_in_act (24. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

na dann will ich auch mal:

  Suchbild: wieviel seht ihr ?

im Sumpfvergißmeinicht, das auch in Eis und Schnee immer vorwitzig seine grüne Blättchen zum Licht streckte,gehts grad mächtig ab 

  2x3 von der Tankstelle..ähm* dem laicheck


 
*Sun* beguckt sich schonmal die Speisekarte für demnächst....

gruß nach einem schönen, sonnigen und gartenarbeitsreichen frühlingstag
 ulla


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Wahnsinn was bei Dir, Ulla, abgeht 

Ich hätte am Suchbild 12 gefunden


----------



## Conny (24. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,

bei uns geht es ruhiger zu. Ich nehme an, dass unser Männchen sein leises Quoak weiter ausruft, weil er noch Hoffnung hat. Einen Laichballen haben wir schon  ist im Hintergrund zu sehen


----------



## Doris (25. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Guten Morgen

Ich habe bei uns noch keinen Laich entdeckt. Nur ein vorsichtiges Quaken ist zu hören. Einen Frosch habe ich gestern im Wasser gesehen, die anderen halten sich noch versteckt. Trotz Suche mit Fernglas war es mir nicht möglich weitere Froggis auszumachen  

Aber das wird noch - da bin ich mir ganz sicher ​


----------



## hadron (25. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Moin zusammen,

dann will ich auch mal die Fotos der letzten Tage einreichen:

von links nach rechts:

1) so fing es am 16. März an
2) Das Treiben am 20. März
3) Endergebnis heute
4) weil die eine Ecke nun voll ist gehts an andere Stelle weiter


----------



## axel (25. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos ,Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Jörg

Da geht ja was ab bei Dir 
Na zum Glück regelt die Natur das von selbst . Als ich das erste mal soviel Laich gesehen hab dachte ich auch da kannste bald auf Deinem Grundstück nicht mehr treten . 
Bis die Ringelnatter sich satt gefressen hat 

lg axel


----------



## paper (25. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Heute hab ich den 1. Laichballen erblickt!
Unser Teich wurde VII/2009 angelegt.


----------



## sister_in_act (25. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

 Digicat
und heute  kam die rache für den neugierigen koi, der schonmal die speisekarte studiert hatte:
ein frosch hatte sich auf seinen kopf, genau über die augen platziert.
im blindfug sozusagen ist er durch den teich geschwommen..immer nach dem motto :
 es ist nacht , senorita 
ich hab ihn dann befreit.
geht ja überall  jetzt was ab.eine kröte mußte ich auch schon aus den armen zweier *froschliebhaber* retten

mit quakigem gruß

 

ulla


----------



## Conny (26. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,

wir sind mit unserem Laichballen auch zufrieden 
Hier könnte man meinen, dass es doch einen Traumprinzen gibt


----------



## Doris (28. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo

Im Sommer 2007 habe ich eine kleine __ Erdkröte - ich habe sie Hugo genannt -  vor dem Ertrinken aus unserem Maurerkübel gerettet und  an den Teichrand gesetzt.
 
Nach kurzer Verschnaufpause hat sich Hugo wieder ins erfrischende Nass begeben und ich habe ihn nicht wieder gesehen 

Jetzt, drei Jahre später scheint er den Weg zurück gefunden zu haben. Aber diesmal hat er sich  Begleitung mitgebracht denn ich habe vorgestern dieses hier gefunden.
 

Bald haben wir ganz ganz viele kleine Hugos und Helgas und wie sie sonst noch alle heissen mögen.

​


----------



## Majaberlin (28. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ich hab auch Froschlaich im "Teich" :shock 

Schrecklich! Da ist doch nur noch ne Pfütze drin, wir haben ja nach den Winter-Desaster den Teich leergepumpt und sind jetzt am Umbauen. Aber die __ Frösche haben sogar in den 2 cm Wasser noch gelaicht. Was mach ich jetzt damit? Ganz viele Frösche und Kröten haben wir leider weit entfernt n anderen Teichen wieder aussetzen müssen, damit sie nicht zurückkommen. Das tut mir so leid, aber was soll man denn machen? 10 Jahre war es ja ihre Heimat, heul. Und wir hatten reichlich davon.


----------



## Doris (28. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Maja

__ Frösche dürfen weder gefangen noch ausgesetzt werden. Damit macht man sich strafbar. Auch wenn man meint, dadurch eine Art zu erhalten oder ihren Lebensraum zu verbessern. 
Dadurch dass man Tiere umsiedelt kann man Krankheiten mit einschleppen, und die anderen Tiere könnten daran sterben.
Auch kommen die Frösche (wie man immer wieder hört) an den Ort zurück wo sie "geboren" wurden. Wobei ich nun nicht weiss, wieviele km sie zurücklegen können... und ob sie mit einem anderen Teich vorlieb nehmen, der auf dem Weg zurück liegt.
Vielleicht gibt es ja bei euch in der Nähe einen anderen Teich oder Bach und die Frösche siedeln dorthin um.
​


----------



## Majaberlin (28. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ja, das weiß  ich alles, aber was soll ich mit dem Froschlaich machen und den verbliebenen Tieren, wenn ich einige Zeit keinen Teich habe, sie sitzen einfach im leeren Teich und kommen allein ja da nicht wieder raus. Ich hol sie jetzt jeden Tag raus und morgens sind sie wieder drin in der Pfütze, aber bald ist auch diese weg und dann ?
Ich hole keine __ Frösche - sie sind alle alleine hier eingewandert.


----------



## Annett (28. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Maja.

Der Zeitpunkt des Umbaus ist für die Amphibien denkbar schlecht, jedoch besser jetzt, als wenn Ihr noch sämtliche geschlüpften Kaulquappen gefährden würdet. Besser wäre solch ein Umbau wohl nach dem Auszug der Jungtiere im Spätsommer. 

Etwas zu raten ist schwierig. Evtl. mal vorsichtig beim BUND oder NABU nachfragen, was sie in solch einem Fall empfehlen.
Ich vermute, dass der Laich bei einer Umsetzung (andere Wasserwerte) schon gefährdet ist und sich u.U. nicht mehr richtig entwickelt. Leider.


----------



## Redlisch (28. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,

so die Krötenzeit neigt sich dem Ende zu, alle Damen sind vergeben.

Habt ihr das auch beobachtet, dieses Jahr sind relativ wenig Damen bei den Kröten dabei ...

Ich war gerade im Froschkostüm im Teich um den Skimmer einmal zu spülen, schon hatte ich 4 Krötenmänchen an einem Stiefel.
Man beklammert alles was sich im Wasser bewegt 

Dafür sind dieses Jahr übermäßig viele Teichmolche unterwegs ...

Relax

 


Dumm gelaufen, ein Männchen hatte sich bewegt und plötzlich war es ein Knäul von 7 
 

Im Moment ist es besser die Hände aus dem Teich zu lassen, man bekommt die Kröten sonst nur schwer wieder ab !

Axel


----------



## Majaberlin (28. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Maja.
> 
> Der Zeitpunkt des Umbaus ist für die Amphibien denkbar schlecht, jedoch besser jetzt, als wenn Ihr noch sämtliche geschlüpften Kaulquappen gefährden würdet. Besser wäre solch ein Umbau wohl nach dem Auszug der Jungtiere im Spätsommer.
> 
> ...



Danke Annett,

ja, es ist schwierig, das war mir klar, aber nach dem Winter-Desaster hatten wir ja nur noch stinkendes Wasser und außer den Fischen auch etliche tote __ Frösche und Kröten. Das wär mit einem Teilwasserwechsel kaum besser geworden und der Anblick des Teiches ist auch einfach nicht zu ertragen gewesen, deshalb haben wir uns zu dem zeitigen Radikalumbau entschlossen( also als sogar noch Eisreste auf dem Teich waren), eben ehe der ganze Kröten- und Froschlaich kommt, aber dass die Frösche auch in der verbliebenen Pfütze von 2 cm ( der allerdings durch den jetzigen Regen kam) ablaichen, damit haben wir nicht gerechnet.
Wir haben den Laich jetzt in entfernte Teiche gesetzt, die alte Folie kommt ja raus und arbeiten müssen wir ja auch an dem Teich. Ich denke, jeder Zeitpunkt ist irgendwie nicht gut, aber wir leben hier in einer sehr wasserreichen Gegend, überall Seen, Teiche und Flüsse, so dass das Überleben der Arten mit Sicherheit gewährleistet ist in dieser Gegend.
Es handelte sich ja überwiegend um grüne Teichfrösche und Grasfrösche, die hier in der Gegend mehr als häufig sind.
Wir hatten schon zweimal eine richtige Froschinvasion (hinter unserem Garten fängt der Wald an), da konnte man nirgends treten, soviel Kleinfrösche waren da unterwegs. Im Garten traute ich mich nicht mal Rasen zu mähen - alles voller kleiner Frösche, bestimmt 10 Tiere auf einem Quadratmeter.
Übrigens bin ich beim Nabu selber Krötenlotse.


----------



## sister_in_act (29. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

hallo
 nurmalsoalsfrage....

hätte man nicht den laich mit teichwasser in eine bütte mit paar pflanzen geben können und in eine ecke stellen?
das wäre so meine idee gewesen in so einem fall...

gruß ulla


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo

der Laich verpilzt schnell
die "Bütt" muss dann schon wieder groß sein um die Wassertemperatur in den normalen
Bereich zu lassen 
die Viecher brauchen dann ihrer Entwicklung entsprechendes Futter
und verdauen eben auch ................

also doch wieder Pflanzen Filter und das ganze Equipment 

.........

mfG



mangels eigener Kröten ......hier ein paar Öffentliche


----------



## danyvet (30. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

@Axel:
bei mir sind heuer genau wieder 3 Weibchen, wie voriges Jahr. Mit dem Unterschied, dass eins der 3 ein "fremdes" sein muss, denn voriges Jahr ist eines abgesoffen, weil 4 Männchen auf einmal auf ihr draufhockten :-(
Kann ich also nicht behaupten, dass heuer weniger Weibchen sind als im Vorjahr. Bei mir sind aber definitiv mehr Männchen da  Aber das ist sicher nicht signifikant, denn mein Teich erlebt heuer erst das 2. Frühjahr ;-)


----------



## Majaberlin (30. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Wir haben einen Teil des Laichs in die beiden kleineren Teiche im Vorgarten getan, aber alles Laich hätten wir da nicht reintun können. Ob der Laich jetzt hier in dem Vorgarten bessere Überlebenschancen hat, weiß ich nicht. Ich werde es jedenfalls beobachten. Fische gibt es da jedenfalls nicht drin, die den Laich auffressen könnten.
Und leider sind wir nicht so schnell (vieles kann ich ja nicht alleine machen und mein Mann muß ja arbeiten) und es soll ja jetzt auch alles ordentlich gemacht werden, nochmal werden wir so etwas in unserem Restleben nicht machen können, und so lange hätten wir den Laich nicht in einem Bottich lassen können. Leider. Ich weiß nicht, wann wir die neue Folie verlegen können und Wasser einlassen können, ob wir das vor unserem Urlaub  ab 14.4.  überhaupt noch schaffen ...


----------



## Redlisch (30. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Dany,

ich habe bis jetzt 6 Paare gezählt, ca 20-30 Männchen sind Solo.

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe sind die Männchen immer in der Überzahl, aber ob das Verhältniss so normal ist ?

Zumindest sind in diesem Jahr fast doppelt soviele Kröten, wie auch __ Molche angekommen. Bisher aber kein einziger Frosch, okay in den 3 Jahren habe ich erst einen mal gesehen ...

Ich hätte auch gedacht, dass es nach diesem Winter weniger sein würden. So kann man sich täuschen.

Axel


----------



## Annett (30. März 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo.

Heute Abend im fast Dunklen ist mir die erste __ Wechselkröte vor die Füße bzw. dem Pferd vor die Hufe gehüpft.
Ich habe sie gleich die 10m zum Teich getragen, ehe sie noch zu Schaden kommt.
Leider ward sie danach nicht mehr gesehen und nun solls ja erstmal wieder kälter werden.


----------



## Wels (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Zusammen
auch bei uns sind die ersten __ Frösche eingtroffen und haben auch schon gelaichttoll
möcht euch die Bilder nicht vorenthalten
viele Grüße aus dem Chiemgau


----------



## Casybay (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo, Amphibienfreunde,
hier endlich mal  Fotos von meinem heimlichen Brautpaar. Endlich sieht man sie auch am Tag.


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Franz, Servus Carmen

Es sind hervorragende Fotos  ... beneide Euch noch im Moment .... hoffe mein Teich wird heuer fertig ...

Aber ...






Wenn Ihr ein bisserl in die Knie geht bzw. Euch ganz flach am Boden legt , bekommt Ihr so Fotos hin oder so oder so.

Üben, üben und noch mal üben


----------



## danyvet (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

danke, lieber Helmut, für diese tollen Bilder (Links), wobei ich befürchte, da kann ich robben, was ich will, sowas werd ich nie hinbekommen, wenn ich mir nicht ein stärkeres Zoom kauf ;-)


----------



## Casybay (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi Helmut,
ich fotografiere z.Zt. aus dem Fenster im 1.Stock, damit ich die armen Liebenden nicht erschrecke!!!


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Dany

Hmmm ... mit viel Geduld geht das auch mit einem 105er (105mm) Makro (Bild 2) .....

Leider finde ich jetzt kein Bild mit dem 100er Tokina  ... aber ...

 
eines mit dem legendären "Ofenrohr" = Minolta 70-210/4 bei 210mm

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast du doch eine Sony ... da passen auch Minolta Optiken 
Kennst das Forum ?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo, heute hab ich gesehen daß __ Frösche wohl treu bis in den Tod sind..bei uns am Waldteich der von Fröschen hoffnungslos überbevölkert ist lagen mindestens 10 Leichen (weibchen) im Flachwasser, teils doch schon sehr aufgedunsen:shock, aber die Männchen lagen noch immer drauf und ließen sich auch nicht vertreiben..wie festgeklebt..habt Ihr das auch schon mal gesehen?das ist Liebe..


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Echt Carmen 

Schon mal mit anschleichen versucht .....

Bei diesem Bild
 
Habe ich mich 5 Minuten lang heran gerobbt
Immer ein Stück vor ... ein Foto gemacht ... wieder ein Stückerl vor, wieder ein Foto ...... bis ich so nahe war, daß sie abgetaucht sind 

Aber meine Knie und Ellenbogen ... naja, kannst dir ja denken ... bin auf Kies gerobbt 

Was man nicht alles für ein Foto tut


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Nö Werner, habe ich noch nicht gesehen 

Kenne sowas eigentlich nur von Vögel .... Krähen, Ringeltauben, Schwalben ... leben in Monogamie


----------



## Mercedesfreund (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

dann sollte ich morgen mal ein Bild  einstellen..


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Bitte Werner


----------



## Casybay (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

@Helmut,
da kann ich noch was von Dir lernen.
Mein Mann hält mich schon so für bekloppt


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Carmen

Meine Gattin is es ja schon gewöhnt ... das ich krieche 

Aber die Nachbarn :crazy


----------



## Hanne Deiters (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

moin - moin,
wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis aus den Laichschnueren die Kaulquappen schluepfen? Habe seit 4 Tagen meterlange Schnuere im Teich.
Ade-le, Hanne


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Moin,

Eddie und Freddie finden es noch etwas kühl, deshalb kuscheln sie noch ein bisschen im __ Moos...
 
Wenn ich mir die beiden so betrachte, befürchte ich mal, es handelt sich eher um Edwina und Frederike...


----------



## Casybay (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Christine,
find ich toll, dass Du Deine __ Frösche so auseinander halten kannst
Hier das Ergebnis von meinem Pärchen seit gestern:


----------



## Mercedesfreund (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo, ich war dann mal im Wald nach den Fröschen sehen..sehr schwer aufs Bild zu bekommen durch Licht und Sonne, vielleicht könnt Ihr es erahnen was ich meine. Die Männchen liegen auf ihren toten Weibchen..


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Carmen und Werner,

Eure __ Frösche sind aber - soweit man das auf Werners Bildern erkennen kann - aber Kröten!

Carmen, ich glaub nicht, dass Du die besonders störst, wenn die im Rausch sind. Die merken ja nicht mal, wenn sie gar keine Weibchen zu fassen haben


----------



## Casybay (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi Christine,
es sind Erdkröten!
Mein __ Grasfrosch hat sich am Teichrand unter die Weidenbrücke geflüchtet seid die Erdkröten in den Teich eingefallen sind. Die Kröten sind ihm/ihr wohl zu hecktisch


----------



## Digicat (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Werner

Ist ja arg ..... wie die Männlein auf den leider toten Weiberl sitzen .... 

Da hat die Natur aber was falsch "geschalten" ...


----------



## Bebel (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo

So sah es noch vor ein paar Tagen aus - __ Frösche und Kröten paaren sich und laichen einträchtig nebeneinander (leider mit der kleinen Kamera aufgenommen)
 

Heute schlüpften die ersten Quappen (__ Grasfrosch)
 

und hier sieht man sie noch besser
 

Leider lauern die Orfen schon auf den Froschnachwuchs.

LG Bebel


----------



## axel (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos ,Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Teichfreunde 


Ich hab ein Krötenpaar fotografiert 

 

lg
axel


----------



## danyvet (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



Digicat schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast du doch eine Sony ... da passen auch Minolta Optiken
> Kennst das Forum ?



Hallo Helmut,
ja, stimmt, ich hab ein Sony, und ja, das Forum kenn ich. Danke trotzdem.
Dein Ofenrohr-foto ist ja ganz toll!
LG Dany


----------



## danyvet (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Bebel,
das ist ja witzig, dass die Kröten und __ Frösche sich bei dir denselben Laichplatz ausgesucht haben. Toll, da kann man auf einem einzigen Bild gleich schön den Unterschied beim Laich erkennen.
LG Dany


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Moinmoin.

Seit 3 Tagen bzw. Nächten ist die erste __ Wechselkröte wieder da und ruft nach weiblichen Artgenossen. Leider ist ER total kamerascheu.
Aber das wird sicherlich noch.


----------



## normfest (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo die Kröte auf dem Skimmer ist schon ausgezogen.
   
__ Teichfrosch seit Gestern bei uns.
     

Gruß Marc


----------



## Sigridkira (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
in unserem Teich hat vor ca. 3 Wochen ein Erdkrötenpaar abgelaicht, die kleinen Quappen schwimmen auch schon munter herum. Unsere 10 Goldis haben recht schnell bemerkt, daß Erdkrötenquappen nicht schmecken.
Das Erdkrötenpaar war dann nicht mehr zu sehen. Aber heute habe ich die beiden wieder im Teich entdeckt, und es scheint, sie wollen wieder ablaichen. 
Gibt es das öfters, daß ein Paar zwei mal ablaicht?
Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## Bebel (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo

Heute ein kleines Froschmeeting im Miniteich (Zementmischkübel) - beim Igelausstieg
   

Und hier die Quappen im großen Teich bei der Frühjahrs-Schneckensäuberung.
 

LG Bebel


----------



## Candira (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

"Mein" Frosch liebt das Sonnenbaden auf dem Stein


----------



## Casybay (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallöchen,
hier mal mein Krötennachwuchs, und die Grasfrösche (der Kleinere ist noch am Schlafen),die 
schon Stammgäste sind in meinem Teichlein.


----------



## Casybay (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Teich -und Amphibien Freunde,
kaum sit mein neuer Teich bepflanzt , ist er schon in "Beschlag" genommen worden:
Nun teilt man sich alten und neuen Teich "brüderlich"
 alter Teich, __ Grasfrosch mit Erdkrötenquappen
 neuer Teich


----------



## Kuton (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ich hab zwar keine Fotos, 

Aber letztes Jahr hatten wir einen Frosch entdeckt, dieses Jahr waren es schon 10.

Zur Info, siehe auch Wikipedia:

Teichfrösche schaffen wohl um die 60db(A) Lärmpegel.
__ Laubfrösche packen über 80db(A), die lautesten Europas.

Für einige Hausbewohner war an Schlaf nicht mehr zu denken und die Nachbarn wären die nächsten gewesen.

Zudem ist geplant unseren Fischteich dieses Jahr noch mit dem Schwimmteich zu verbinden.
Fischteich wird dazu komplett neu ausgekleidet.
Theoretisch dürfte man das nicht mehr, da man diverse Lebewesen, einschliesslich der __ Frösche gefährdet. 
Hier im Rheingebiet, ca 500m vom Rhein, haben wir um uns herum viele Rheinauen mit stillem Gewässer, Fröschen, Störchen, Reihern etcpp.
Deshalb im Gegensatz zu anderen Gebieten mehr Frösche und auch Laubfrösche.
Aber der Garten liegt im Dorf, hinten dran großer Wall und die Autobahn.

Vor dem Laichen haben wir deshalb umgesiedelt.
Dies ist normalerweise nicht erlaubt, hier gibt es jedoch Ausnahmegenehmigungen.

Alle vorsichtig und so stressfrei wie möglich eingefangen und in ein ausgesuchtes Gebiet in den Rheinauen umgesiedelt.
Alle waren putzmunter und haben auch noch im großen Eimer und im Auto (ca 2km) ihre 80db(A) zum besten gegeben.

Nun warte ich noch, bis alle __ Libellen geschlüpft sind und werde den Fischteich umbauen.
Und natürlich versuchen die anderen Kleinlebewesen zu einem hohen Prozentsatz zu retten.
So viele Goldfische verschenken (am liebsten alle) und dann wird das Biotop so lange wie möglich nicht mehr gestört. 

Ausser wenn ich mich (wie andere auch) langsam anschleiche und Stundenlang Libellen und andere Dinge beobachte.

Ist das normal, dass man ab 40 nicht mehr in die Disco geht und den Garten bewundert ?
Ich komm mir schon spießig vor, aber es ist einfach toll 

Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## hoboo34 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



> Ist das normal, dass man ab 40 nicht mehr in die Disco geht und den Garten bewundert ?



JA 



> Hier im Rheingebiet, ca 500m vom Rhein, haben wir um uns herum viele Rheinauen mit stillem Gewässer, Fröschen, Störchen, Reihern etcpp.



So ähnlich sieht es bei uns auch aus (bis auf den Wall und die Autobahn). Und gerade weil um uns rum alles so ideal für die "Hüpfer" ist, dachte ich sie kommen nicht zu mir in den Teich und bleiben wo sie sind


----------



## danyvet (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



Kuton schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass man ab 40 nicht mehr in die Disco geht und den Garten bewundert ?
> Ich komm mir schon spießig vor, aber es ist einfach toll
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



*lol* ich würde auch JA sagen! mir gehts genauso! ist einfach viel interessanter. an manchen freitag oder samstag abenden, wenn ich daheim hock, frag ich mich selbst "was hättest du wohl mit 20 gedacht über leute, die am fr. oder sa. abend nicht fortgehen?" ;-) aber es ist sooo viel gemütlicher daheim und im sommer sowieso im garten....einfach herrlich


----------



## ron (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war vor kurzem in Holland, in Hardenberg um genau zu sein und habe das Teichparadies von Ada Hofman bewundert...und fotografiert. So gibt es dann u.A. eine Erweiterung meines Albums "Amfibien".

  
 



LG

Ron


----------



## hoboo34 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

*HURRA ES IST PASSIERT​*
..fast auf den Tag genau, ein Jahr nach dem ersten Spatenstich habe ich den Kollegen heute in meinem Teich entdeckt (keine Ahnung was es für eine Gattung ist).

     ​


----------



## paper (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Dies sind unsere zwei!

Wenn es zu laut wird, dann schimpf er lautstark!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



das große froschgehopse am und im teich herrscht bei uns schon seit einigen wochen.  manchmal hat man direkt das gefühl, man müsse sich dafür entschuldigen, dass man über die brücke oder am teich entlang läuft und jemanden beim sonnenbaden stört. 

aber neulich hatten wir dann auch fleissige hilfe beim bachbau , 

 

"grünhops" saß ja direkt am rand der baustelle, noch auf dem vlies, fast überhaupt gar nicht im weg.  nach einigen minuten hab ich aber doch frosch-taxi gespielt und frau frosch (angeblich sind die großen ja die damen und die 80% kleineren die herren   ) auf die andere seite des teichs in sicherheit getragen und dort auf der ufermatte geparkt, in diesem fall hatte ich aber ganz klar die rechnung ohne den frosch gemacht.,  es dauerte keine halbe stunde, dann wurden wir schon wieder bei unseren bauarbeiten beobachtet.


----------



## hoboo34 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

..hier unser "Hubert" beim heutigen Sonnenbad. Ganz kurz hab ich auch gesehen dass seine Partnerin ebenfalls bei uns eingezogen ist.

   ​


----------



## hoboo34 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

..hier der Beweis, "Hubert" ist gleich mit seiner Ehefrau eingezogen 

    ​


----------



## Bebel (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi

So, jetzt krabbelts überall. Noch sind sie (die Grasfrösche) klein wie eine Stubenfliege.

 

Man muß aufpassen wo man die Füße hinsetzt.

LG Bebel


----------



## Balou4413 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Morgen.

Habe Bestimmt 5 bis 10 __ Frösche an Teich .


----------



## Casybay (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,
auch wenn´s keine __ Frösche sind, hier eine kleine Krötenquappe, hat zwar schöne Augen, aber immernoch keine Beine:?


----------



## idefix--211 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,

in meinem  inzwischen einjährigen Teich hat sich nun auch ein erster Frosch blicken lassen. Gelaicht wurde dieses Jahr noch nicht (wie auch, ganz allein  ). Aber ich biun schon froh, dass mein Teichlein überhaupt gefunden wird. Wir wohnen ja leider in einer Reihenhaussiedlung, deren Gärten größtenteils geschneckelt sauber sind, also nicht gerade einladend für die meisten Tiere.

Hier hat er sich zwischen den Ufermatten einquartiert 
 
Das ist doch ein __ Grasfrosch, oder?


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Jepp - das ist ein __ Grasfrosch.


----------



## Dilmun (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Heute morgen mußte ich beide Froschmänner in die Sträucher tragen.


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Klasse! 

Fotos haben wir keine gemacht, aber gestern saß jeweils eine Kröte in unseren Gartenclogs .
Wir haben sie in nahe Sträucher gesetzt - am Abend waren sie wieder da drin!


----------



## Dilmun (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

@ Maja

Hast du etwa gedacht die Gartenclogs gehören dir?

Die darfst du dir mal gelegentlich ausborgen, wenn sie nicht gebraucht werden.  

Auch wenn wir's nicht glauben, aber die eigentlichen "Besitzer" unserer Gärten dulden uns ja nur darin.


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Heute saß sie wieder in dem Schuh!!!!  Irgendwie scheint es ihr dort zu gefallen.
Na ja, wir haben zum Glück noch mehr von den Dingern. Soll sie halt drin sitzen bleiben!


----------



## idefix--211 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Maja,

das ist ja wirklich zu goldig 
Bei uns verirren sich die Kröten immer die Kellertreppen runter und kommen die Stufen dann nicht mehr hoch.  Da muss man dann bei diesem Wetter regelmäßig nachschauen, denn sie lernen leider nicht daraus...

Die Kröten flüstern dir sicher ein 'Danke' zu dafür, dass du ihnen die Schuhe überlässt 

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ja Evi, das machen sie bestimmt!
Sie werden eh hier sehr verwöhnt, ich trage sie von rechts nach links und von links nach rechts, wo sie gerade hin wollen, damit sie nicht Opfer vom __ Reiher oder großen Füßen oder Hundepfoten werden!  Bin ja nicht umsonst Krötenlotse beim NABU .
Ich habe auch ganz viele Krötenverstecke gebaut, sie finden hier überall kleine flache  Wasserschalen, wo sie sich gerne aufhalten.


----------



## Dawn (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

@ Maja: nachdem wir hier auch Unmengen an Kröten haben: wie sehen deine Krötenverstecke aus? Und wo stellst du diesee Schalen hin? Damit ich auch in meinem Garten einige basteln kann? Hast du Fotos davon??
Dank dir!


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Irene

Nehmen die Kröten bei Euch schon den Teich an 

[OT]Wie siehts eigentlich aus, am Teich. Gibt`s was neues [/OT]


----------



## Dawn (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

@ Helmut: nein, keine Kröte, kein Frosch im/am Wasser zu sehen. Allerdings muss ich gestehen: ich lass mich dzt. am Abend ungern fressen, schnell gießen und wieder rein ins Haus, du wirst dzt. schier durchsiebt!
Deshalb würd ich auch gern einige Unterschlupfe basteln wollen! Meine Nachbarin klaubt regelmäßig Kröten aus ihrem Skimmer (Menschenbadewanne ) und gestern hat sich  kurz eine in meinen Erdbeeren gezeigt.

Dafür badet und sch**** jeden Tag mehrmals eine wasserwütige Amseldame ins Becken, ich werd echt noch verrückt. Ich mag gar net sagen, dass das Wasser langsam trüber wird und die Fadenalgen zurückkommen.... Ich werd morgen alte CDs montieren, vielleicht schreckt sie das ein Weilchen.....


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



Dawn schrieb:


> @ Maja: nachdem wir hier auch Unmengen an Kröten haben: wie sehen deine Krötenverstecke aus? Und wo stellst du diesee Schalen hin? Damit ich auch in meinem Garten einige basteln kann? Hast du Fotos davon??
> Dank dir!



Hallo Irene,

leider habe ich keine fotos mehr davon - wir gestalten ja unseren Garten gerade komplett neu durch Fällung einer riesigen Tanne im vorigen herbst und Teichumbau.
Ich nehme so Blumentopfuntersetzer aus Keramik, die stelle ich gerne an schattigen Plätzen unter Sträuchern etc. auf, da sitzen immer Kröten drin. Und Deckel von diesen bunten Tonnen.
Verstecke baue ich aus Dachrinnenstücken, halbierten PVC-Rohren, gestapelten Steinplatten. Zwischen den Komposthaufen habe ich Bretter befestigt, darunter sind auch immer Kröten. Aber sie suchen sich auch immer ganz eigenartige Verstecke selbst, wie unsere Schuhe, unter dem Rasenmäher im Holzhäuschen, in der alten Teichfolie, unter der umgedrehten Schubkarre, in unserem Brennholzvorrat ... ich habe viele Ecken im Garten, die ich nicht aufräume, da finden Igel und Kröten immer Verstecke. Deshalb haben wir wahrscheinlich auch soviele .


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Maja

 Du hast einen schönen naturnahen Garten ..... dadurch danken es Dir die vielen Kröten & Co ....


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Danke Helmut! Ja, ich teile den Garten gerne mit den Tieren, er gehört ihnen genauso wie uns und mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme klappt das auch hervorragend. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass wir morgen unsere Schuhe wenigstens wieder für uns haben


----------



## paper (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Unser Herr Frosch, hat mir heute beim Keschern zu gesehen!


----------



## Dilmun (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Der ist aber ein Prachtstück.  

Dem fehlt wirklich nur mehr das Krönchen.
Das ist sicher der Froschkönig


----------



## paper (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Sonja, danke!

Ja, er ist unser "Froschkönig", besonders in der Nacht


----------



## Thorti (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hab auch einen Erwischt!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## butzbacher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



Thorti schrieb:


> Hab auch einen Erwischt!
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Moin, moin,

ist ein hübscher Vertreter der Grasfrösche.

Gruß André


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,
bei mir hat sich seit vorgestern eine __ Wechselkröte niedergelassen,
ihrem Ausdruck nach genießt sie das Bad.
LG Markus


----------



## Casybay (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Markus,
das ist eine __ Wechselkröte?
Die sieht aus wie die , die ich auch im Teich habe, dachte aber immer sie ist eine __ Erdkröte


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Carmen

Ja das ist eine Wechselkröte von Markus 

Zeig mal deine "__ Wechselkröte" .....


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi,

also das die Kröte von Markus eine __ Wechselkröte ist, glaub ich nicht. Für mich sieht die aus wie eine __ Erdkröte. Vielleicht kann einer der Amphibienspezies Klarheit schaffen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi an alle,
laut meinem Bestimmungsbuch (Me..us Teichatlas) würde ich diese eindeutig als
__ Wechselkröte zuordnen.
Zuerst dachte ich auch das ist eine normale __ Erdkröte, aber bei genauerem Hinschauen
entdeckte ich daß sie viel mehr verwarzt ist und auch die Maserung ist anders wie bei den
normalen Kröten.
Aber ich laß mich gern eines besseren belehren, oder wo genau liegt denn optisch der
große Unterschied.
LG Markus
Anbei ein Foto von einem Buch ( darf man das denn einstellen?) ich machs mal.

_Edit by Blumenelse: Nein - Fotos aus einem Buch darf man nicht einstellen. Ich lösche es mal._


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi Christine,
hab erst jetzt deine Bilder angeschaut, die schaut ja ganz anders aus,
da bin ich mir bei meiner aber jetzt absolut nicht mehr sicher, die auf deinen
Bildern sind ja am Rücken viel grünlicher, das ist meine definitv nicht.
Ich glaub da muß ein Spezialist ran, also ich leg mich nicht mehr fest,
ich sag nur noch irgendeine Kröte die stark verwarzt ist
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Frosch & Krötenfreunde

Also für mich ist das eine Wechselkröte
Die WK ist "bunkerter" ... "bulliger" .... und hat ausgeprägtere Warzen und eine markante Zeichnung
Die Erdkröte ist "flacher" ... gestreckter .... und hat nicht so eine Zeichnung


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Nei, Helmut - da muss ich Dir widersprechen. 

Es hat jede Menge Erdkröten, die so bullig sind. Und in allen Farben und Zeichnungen. Von hell ocker bis dunkelbraun mit rötlichen Ralleystreifen. Und wir hier haben garantiert keine Wechselkröten. Mal schauen, ob ich heute Abend eine der Damen zu einem Foto überreden kann...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi Christine,
danke fürs Löschen, beim nächsten mal weiß ich´s.
Ich verließ mich bei der Bestimmung auch auf die ausgeprägteren Warzen und den
kräftigeren Oberkörper, so wie Helmut.
Aber von der Farbe her muß ich eher Christine zustimmen.
Neues Foto kann ich leider keines machen weil ich sie momentan nicht sehe.
LG Markus


----------



## butzbacher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei mir hat sich seit vorgestern eine __ Wechselkröte niedergelassen,
> ihrem Ausdruck nach genießt sie das Bad.
> LG Markus



Hallo,

das Foto ist so gut, dass man zusätzlich zur Art __ Erdkröte, sogar noch das Geschlecht bestimmen kann - ist ein Weibchen.

Gruß André


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Danke, André!

So - nun haben wir ein Statement von einem Spezialisten! Aber woran kann man denn erkennen, dass es ein Weibchen ist? Sie hat weder Lippenstift noch eine Handtasche


----------



## butzbacher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Christine,

männliche Froschlurche haben an jedem Daumen sogenannte Brunftschwielen, mit denen können die Jungs sich besser an den Mädels festhalten. Diese Schwielen erkennt man meist auch außerhalb der Laichzeit. Das eine Foto zeigt optimal den rechten Daumen der Kröte, da ist keine Brunftschwiele zu sehen. Leider hab ich kein Vergleichsfoto, um das zeigen zu können Des weiteren ist dieses Tier sehr rund (dick), männliche Erdkröten wirken meist schon schlanker.

Gruß André


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Danke, Andrè 

Wieder was gelernt. Die kleinen Krötenjungs haben also schwielige Daumen...


----------



## Dawn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Danke, Andrè
> 
> Wieder was gelernt. Die kleinen Krötenjungs haben also schwielige Daumen...



Harte Arbeit


----------



## Casybay (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi Alle,
hier ist meine __ Erdkröte und die sieht aus wie die diskutierte __ Wechselkröte,meine ich,oder?

sorry, bekomme das 1.Bild nicht mehr raus!!


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Carmen,

ist doch schon geklärt - André (einer, dem man in Sachen Amphibien beruhigt glauben darf) hat sie doch - wie von uns bereits vermutet - als Erdkröten-Dame identifiziert!

PS: Dein Bild hab ich mal gelöscht!


----------



## Casybay (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

@Christine,
ich bin total zerstreut:?
Danke Christine


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

danke für die Aufklärung,
wieder was gelernt, das mit dem guten Foto war Zufall.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Danke André .... bin konsterniert  ... wieder falsch bestimmt  .... schön langsam verliere ich mein Gesicht


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Och Helmut rh nicht doch das Gesicht verlieren, mach ein freundliches, dann passt das schon


----------



## butzbacher (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Moin Helmut,

nicht  , ich hab auch mal klein angefangen und alles lernen müssen und wollen. 

Gruß André


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Nachdem ja nun seit einigen Tagen in unserem ganz frischen halbfertigen Teich schon ein Frosch eingezogen ist, hier mal ein Bild von ihm.


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo.

Nochmal kurz zu den Wechselkröten. 
Wir haben ja selber seit 2 Jahren welche im/am Teich. Die Bilder im Lexikon stammen von innen.  
Als wir eine Plane, die locker 1-2 Jahre unter einigen Baumstämmen lag, letztens wegräumten, kamen immer mehr Kröten zum Vorschein. Bei einigen dachte ich sofort an Erdkröten. Als ich sie jedoch in den Teich umsetzte (ehe sie auf den 5m bis dahin von den Katzen gestellt werden), bekamen sie wieder das typische Tarnkleid, wie man es auf meinem Avatar sehen kann.
Ich war kurzzeitig leicht irritiert....


----------



## Majaberlin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Wir haben ja hier jede Menge Kröten. Besonders auf unserer Terrasse scheinen sie sich wohl zu fühlen und schlopfen ja gern in unsere Gartenclogs . Abends sind sie dann unterwegs - in Richtung Teich oder auch einfach so. Unsere Hunde haben striktes "Jagdverbot". Unserer Großen macht das nichts aus, sie interessiert sich eh nicht dafür, aber unsere "Kleine" würde doch zu gerne ... da sie aber ein gut erzogener Hund ist (und wenn Frauchen in der Nähe ist ... ) hat sie sich im Zaum gehalten, wenn auch sprungbereit ...


----------



## jojo1975 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Froschfreunde 
Ist er nicht süss der Kleine? Ich tippe mal auf Babygrasfrosch? Foto haben wir bei einem Naturteich bei uns in der Gegend gemacht, die hüpfen dort zu Hunderten durch die Gegend, Anfangs dachten wir es seien Grashüpfer 
Gruss, Alex


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ja, das ist ein kleiner Grasfrisch, die hüpften vor der großen Trockenheit her auch zu Hunderten rum. Man mußte immer aufpassen, wo man hintrat. Rasen mähen habe ich mich gar nicht getraut .


----------



## Alex_Zander (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

... ich hab hier auch ein schönes bild


----------



## Casybay (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,
Grasfroschbabies hab ich auch an meinen Teichlein, obwohl ich keinen Grasfroschlaich hatte und rund herum keiner außer mir einen Teich hat


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Carmen,

wir hatten ja in diesem Frühjahr auch kein Wasser im Teich, jetzt erst wieder eingelassen vor 14 Tagen. aber hier war alles voller Grasfroschbabys, sogar der ganze Wald, in dem weit und breit kein Wasser ist. Wo die immer alle herkommen, weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht reicht denen auch irgendwo eine Pfütze zum Laichen.


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

juhuuu! Ich hab gestern meinen Springfrosch wieder gesehen. Er war im Hochbeet! Wollte am Nachmittag die abgestorbenen Blüten des Himalaya-Storchschnabels abschneiden und bin mächtig erschrocken, als ich den Kerl da drunter sitzen sah. Damit hab ich freilich nicht gerechnet


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Nachtrag: vielleicht sollt ich hier zu meinem ursprünglichen Thread verlinken. Da gibts noch mehr Fotos von meinem Frosch, aber im Frühjahr und unter Wasser. Schon arg, wie hell der jetzt ist


----------



## Casybay (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi Dany,
was schöne Artenvielfalt bei Dir im Garten!


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

ich weiß garnicht, ob ihr  den winzling erkennen könnt:

 

halb so groß wie mein nagel des kleinen fingers, schwarz und war einer von vielen, die ich permanent aus siebfilter, aus gemüsegarten, aus treibhäusern etc retten mußte.
was immer es  wird , ich hoffe es werden viele überleben.

gruß ulla


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

na klar, Ulla, das ist wahrscheinlich ein Klein-Kröti-Baby, bei mir wimmelts zur Zeit auch von denen  sooo herzig, diese dünnen Haxerl!


----------



## Dr. Gediman (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hab in den letzten Tagen mal ein paar __ Frösche geknipst, und muss schon sagen, unfassbar wie viele Frösche unterwegs sind wenn es dunkel wird!

Gehören die Frösche eigentlich alle zur selben Art?

Die Frösche halten sich vor einen an den Steinen am Ufer auf und den Wasserfall mögen sie auch ganz gerne.
Außerdem hab ich festgestellt das man, wenn man sich vorsichtig nähert, die Frösche problemlos streicheln könnte. Haben die denn überhaupt keine Angst?


----------



## karsten. (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo

alles Grasfösche 


 vielleicht hat es sich in ....... Froschkreisen herumgesprochen ,
dass sie von Dir nichts befürchten müssen 

mfG


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ja, die Grasfrösche sind ziemlich starr nachts. die bleiben einfach sitzen. Früher war unser ganzer Uferbereich dicht an dicht besetzt, man mußte schon genau hinsehen, wohin man trat. Dazu kamen noch die Kröten, die nachts gemütlich in Richtung Teich marschieren um ihr nächtliches Bad zu nehmen. Da könnte man die ganze Nacht sitzen und einfach nur gucken.
Aber jetzt im neuen Teich gibt es noch nicht soviele Tiere, nur vereinzelte. aber das wird sich sicher bald ändern.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> alles Grasfösche
> 
> ...


 Danke für Deine Bestimmung



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Ja, die Grasfrösche sind ziemlich starr nachts. die bleiben einfach sitzen. Früher war unser ganzer Uferbereich dicht an dicht besetzt, man mußte schon genau hinsehen, wohin man trat. Dazu kamen noch die Kröten, die nachts gemütlich in Richtung Teich marschieren um ihr nächtliches Bad zu nehmen. Da könnte man die ganze Nacht sitzen und einfach nur gucken.
> Aber jetzt im neuen Teich gibt es noch nicht soviele Tiere, nur vereinzelte. aber das wird sich sicher bald ändern.



hach ja, dann ist es also normal, und keine Sorge, die kommen schneller als Du denkst xD


Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum sie Grasfrösche heißen


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



> Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum sie Grasfrösche heißen



Ja, aber die sitzen auch an den unmöglichsten Stellen, meist da, wo man sie nicht vermutet und sich dann tierisch erschreckt, wenn sie davonhopsen. Die sitzen zwischen Kieselsteinen, unter Pflanzen, im Unkraut, am Komposthaufen, unter Blumentöpfen ...


----------



## paper (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Unser fast fertig entwickeltes Froschi, Ruder muß noch weg!


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ja arg!!! Wie groß ist denn das schon? Sieht am Foto schon so groß aus, und so toll ausgefärbt, und da hat es noch ein Schwanzerl??? Witziges Foto!


----------



## paper (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Er ist ca 2 cm, hab ihn so herangezoomt, deshalb wirkt er soooo groß!


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Naja, 2cm ist trotzdem schon ganz schön groß. Bei meinen Erdkrötenbabies bildet sich der Schwanz schon früher zurück, da sind sie grad mal 1cm groß. Das dürfte bei Fröschen anders sein. Aber Froschquappen selbst sind ja, glaub ich, auch schon größer als Krötenquappen, oder?


----------



## Dawn (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Auch ich hab vorige Woche in Herberstein Froschis gesehen, einen hab ich sogar akzeptabel fotographiert bekommen:


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,
heute kamen bei mir 3 neue __ Frösche an
einen davon kann ich nicht genau bestimmen,
wer kann mir helfen?
Ich tippe auf __ Grasfrosch oder vllt __ Moorfrosch
anbei 2 Fotos 
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Markus,
ich würd auch sagen, einer der beiden. Wenn das Trommelfell deutlich kleiner ist als das Auge, dann isses ein __ Moorfrosch. Ist aber auf dem Foto nicht eindeutig zu sagen.
Springfrosch ists jedenfalls keiner.


----------



## butzbacher (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Moin Markus,

etwas schwierig, auf dem Bild nicht richtig zu erkennen ist die Bauchseite. Ist die marmoriert - __ Grasfrosch. Ansonsten kommen die anderen beiden Braunfroscharten in Frage. Wie groß war denn der Kollege?

Gruß André


----------



## RainerSchm (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Froschgemeinde,

in meinem Teich geht die Metamorphose rasch voran. Vor ein paar Tagen noch dicke Qaulquappe heute schon fast ein fertiger Grünfrosch. 

 
Grünfrosch ca. 2-3 cm mit kurzem Schwänzchen

 
Grünfrosch ca. 2-3 cm mit noch etwas längerem Schwanz

Die kleinen waren aber anscheinend nur kurz in meinem Teich, konnte sie die letzen Tage nicht mehr finden. Sind wohl schon umgezogen. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Pammler (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Erster Besuch am neuen Teich


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

[OT]Hallo Thorsten,
wie heißt diese grüne Matte, die du da am Ufer hast? Sieht anders aus als meine Ufermatte, viel großschlingiger [/OT]


----------



## Pammler (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



danyvet schrieb:


> [OT]Hallo Thorsten,
> wie heißt diese grüne Matte, die du da am Ufer hast? Sieht anders aus als meine Ufermatte, viel großschlingiger [/OT]



[OT]Böschungsvlies / Ufermatte hast PN[/OT]


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Froschfreunde

Erste Entdeckung seit dem wir hier wohnen (Ende 2006/Anfang 2007)

         
__ Grasfrosch ... beim "entkrauten" eben von meiner Gattin entdeckt .... 

Hurra ... es gibt also __ Frösche in dieser noch "Wasserlosen" (OK .. der übernächste Nachbar hat einen Teich) Gegend ... habe nimmer daran geglaubt


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Huhu,

ich hab auch eins!


----------



## danyvet (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

uiii, das hat ja auch noch ein Schwanzi  soooo süß. Schon arg, wie unterschiedlich __ Frösche und Kröten sind, die Krötis sind viel kleiner, wenn sie ihr Schwanzi verlieren, werden aber später größer als Frösche. Arg, oder?


----------



## butzbacher (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Helmut,

tut mir leid, da muss ich dich korrigieren, das kann kein __ Grasfrosch sein . Wenn die Bilder nicht täuschen, hat Frosch/Fröschin eine ungefleckte weiße Bauchseite - da kommen nur Moor- oder Springfrosch in Frage. 

Gruß André


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus Andrè

So wie der gesprungen ist ..... ein Satz von gut 2m ... alle Achtung für so ein kleines Geschöpf .... es ist also ein Spring- oder __ Moorfrosch ..... 

 

Das zweite Bild vergrößert ....

Danke Andrè


----------



## butzbacher (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Hellmut,

dann ist es ein Springfrosch.

Gruß André


----------



## danyvet (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

glaub auch, dass es ein Springfrosch ist. Er hat auch eine weiße Kehle. Schade, dass dein Frosch so weit weg wohnt von meinem, denn mein Springfrosch dürfte ziemlich allein auf weiter Flur sein, zumindest hab ich noch nie einen 2. gesehen


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus André

Danke  .... sind die Springfrösche Standorttreu .... kann ich damit rechnen das die meinen, in Kürze fertig gestellten Teich noch heuer besiedeln


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Helmut,

mein Solo-Springfrosch war voriges Jahr auch schon da. Dürfte also schon "seßhaft" sein


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus

Gestern war er noch da ... Hurra ... dürfte dem "Springie" bei uns im Garten gefallen ....

Blöderweise aber auf der Gegenüberliegenden Gartenseite ... hinter dem Haus ....

 

Ich hoffe er/sie riecht das Wasser :beten


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

@Helmut: Ach, da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Der checkt das sicher, wo dein Wasser dann ist. Ich glaube, der checkt sogar schon, dass da demnächst Wasser sein WIRD. Bei mir hatte ich auch den Eindruck, dass meine erste Molchdame schon in den Startlöchern scharrte. Immerhin ist der Teich ja mitten bzw. am Ende der Paarungssaison erst fertig geworden (Ende Juni, glaub ich). Hat mich gewundert, dass da überhaupt __ Molche unterwegs sind, und nicht irgendwo in einem Teich schwimmen. In meiner Umgebung gibt es ja einige Teiche, wenn auch nur sehr kleine... aber die war sofort am Tag nach der ersten Hälfte der Befüllung drinnen! 
Also, dein Fosch wird wohl auch schon denken "zah au, tua weider, i mecht endlich bodn gehn"


----------



## ollifrog (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Froschfreunde,

meine Grasfroschkaulis erobern nun auch langsam das Land:
   

Leider sind die Erdkrötenkaulis paar Wo. nach dem Schlupf plötzlich verschwunden...da muss ich mir mal für nächstes Jahr einen besonderen Schutz vor Fressfeinden(vielleicht doch die Goldfische) ausdenken. 
Habt ihr einen besonderen Tipp die kleinen vor dem Rasenmäher zu schützen? Hab das Mähen schon lang genug herausgezögert, aber gestern war der Rasen mal Mode. Da ich Vorsicht walten lassen habe, hat diese Arbeit doppelt so lange wie gewöhnlich gedauert, konnte aber 2 Fröschlis vor dem Messer retten und hoffe dass keine Opfer zu beklagen sind...

LG Olli


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Olli,

ich versuch auch, es immer so lang wie möglich rauszuzögern. Wenn es dann doch sein muss: Rasenmäher auf höchste Stufe stellen (also so, dass die Messer nicht ganz unten am Boden sind), langsam mähen, genau schauen, und vor allem nur in praller Sonne, da die Kleinkrötls sich meist dann eh schon unterm Gebüsch befinden (vorausgesetzt dein Rasen ist nicht elends groß und sie müssen erst ein paar hundert Meter zum nächsten Gebüsch hüpfen). Ansonsten hab ich auch keine Tipps und wäre für weitere dankbar. Bei mir dürften jetzt alle so ziemlich schon weg sein von der Wiese, denn ich seh keine mehr, egal, wann ich schau. Eine zeitlang bin ich auch nur 1x am Tag zur Schupfen nach hinten und hab alles auf einmal hin und her getragen, damit ich nicht zu oft durchs Gras laufen muss, um keine Krötls zu zertreten, und immer schön dorthin geschaut, wo ich hintreten wollte, manchmal auch mit dem Fuß vorher mal kurz leicht übers Gras hin und her gestrichen, damit ich sie aufscheuche und nicht übersehe. Könnt aber auch sein, dass sie sich genau dann nicht bewegt haben um nicht aufzufallen :?


----------



## Dilmun (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Olli, hallo Dany!

Mir wurde geraten an den Stellen die "Froschbefallen" sein können, vor dem Rasenmähen einmal mit dem Rechen durchzugehen....


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Moin,

der erste von unseren kleinen Fröschchen "hat rübergemacht" - er ist vom Plätscherbrunnen umgezogen in den zum "grossen" Teich gehörenden "Minibachlauf" mit "Miniseerosenweiher...
hier sitzt er ziemlich in der Mitte des Bildes auf dem Seerosenblatt:
 
Seht Ihr nicht?  Ich sagte doch, er sei noch sehr klein:


----------



## RainerSchm (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi 

unsere Froschbabies (vermutlich __ Grünfrösche) kuscheln gerne auf der Ufermatte



 

So grob geschätzt dürften wir im Filtergraben des Schwimmteiches an die 30 Babies haben. Bin auf das Froschkonzert nächstes Jahr im April bis Juni gespannt, wenn die alle zum Laichen wieder zurückkommen (soll doch so sein, oder?)

Die Froschbabies im Fischteich (erstaunt mich, dass die sich trotz den Fischen so weit entwickeln konnten ) sind etwa halb so groß (1,5 cm) aber alle bereits ohne Schwänzchen. Ich vermute, dass es sich aufgrund des Größenunterschiedes hier eher um Teichfrösche handelt. 

Außerdem haben wir vermutlich eine junge __ Erdkröte im Garten entdeckt. Sie hat sich nach der Photosession im Gebüsch wieder sehr wohl gefühlt. 



 

Sonnige Grüße


Rainer


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ähm, Teichfrösche sind doch __ Grünfrösche... oder nicht


----------



## RainerSchm (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Christine,

ja das stimmt. Ich hätte in meinem Artikel auch wohl besser die zoologische Bezeichnung nehmen sollen, die ist eindeutiger als die deutsche. 

Laut Kosmos Naturführer wird bei den Grünfröschen in Seefrösche (Rana ridibunda bis 12 cm), Teichfrösche (Rana lessonae bis 8-9 cm) und __ Grünfrösche (Rana esculenta bis 10-12 cm) unterschieden. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Rainer,

...ich kenn die so: 
__ Kleiner Wasserfrosch (Rana lessonae)
__ Teichfrosch (Rana esculenta)
__ Seefrosch (Rana ridibunda)
und alle gehören zu den "Grünfröschen"

Ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass sich da irgendetwas geändert hat - vielleicht können uns ja André, Jürgen oder Frank weiterhelfen...


----------



## StefanBO (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



RainerSchm schrieb:


> Laut Kosmos Naturführer wird bei den Grünfröschen in Seefrösche (Rana ridibunda bis 12 cm), Teichfrösche (Rana lessonae bis 8-9 cm) und __ Grünfrösche (Rana esculenta bis 10-12 cm) unterschieden.


Von wann ist denn deine Ausgabe? Wenn du dich auf kaulquappe.de informierst, findest du:


> __ Kleiner Wasserfrosch Rana lessonae
> und __ Teichfrosch R. klepton esculenta


In der gedruckten Ausgabe steht noch, dass es hier früher auch noch andere deutsche Bezeichnungen gab.

Bei der geringen Größe und insbesondere wegen der Fischverträglichkeit dürften es wohl Erdkrötenquappen sein, du kannst dich auf obiger Seite ja mal durchklicken.

Nachtrag:
Laut Wikipedia http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teichfrosch gibt es auch Autoren, die 





> eine eigene Gattung Pelophylax


 bevorzugen. Und "Klepton" steht demnach dafür, dass sie 





> quasi einen Chromosomensatz der Elternart „gestohlen“ haben


.


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

In meinem Kosmos Naturführer (Die Amphibien Europas) wird zwischen Laubfröschen und Echten Fröschen unterschieden, und die Echten __ Frösche werden dann in verschiedene Gattungen unterteilt (__ Grasfrosch, __ Moorfrosch, Springfrosch, __ Teichfrosch etc.)


----------



## RainerSchm (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe die gedruckte Version des Großen Kosmos-Naturführer Teich - Fluss - See, dieses Jahr gekauft. Laut Impressum ist die Übersetzung auch von 2010. Die Angaben stehen dort auf Seite 240. 

Habe übrigens noch den Ochsenfrosch (Rana cotesbeiana bis 20 cm) vergessen, der auch zu den Grünfröschen gehören soll. 

Nein, nein, die kleinen sind keine Kröten, sind auch keine Quappen mehr. Sie sind dunkelgrün mit bereits dem gelben Streifen in der Mitte des Oberkörpers. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## StefanBO (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



RainerSchm schrieb:


> Nein, nein, die kleinen sind keine Kröten, sind auch keine Quappen mehr. Sie sind dunkelgrün mit bereits dem gelben Streifen in der Mitte des Oberkörpers.


Und dann nur 1,5 cm groß? Eigentlich sind die (Wasserfroschkomplex-) Quappen laut o.g. Quelle ca. 8 cm groß und somit nach der __ Knoblauchkröte die zweitgrößte aller heimischen Amphibienlarven. Okay, deine sind ja schon ohne Schwanz. Aber unter 4,5 bis 5 cm sollten die trotzdem nicht sein; also Zwergwuchs!? Wo bleiben denn die Experten 

Nachtrag:
Gut, Engelhardt schreibt in "Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher"(16. Auflage 2008) zum __ Teichfrosch Rana esculenta L.:


> Die Kaulquappen ... entwickeln sich ... zu 2 cm großen Fröschen.



2. Nachtrag:



> Teichfrösche scheinen wegen ihrer Anpassungsfähigkeit und ihrer relativ stationären Lebensweise weniger bedroht zu sein als die meisten übrigen Amphibienarten. Selbst in manchen Fischteichen (die allerdings zumindest röhrichtbewachsene Ufer haben sollten) können sie besser überleben als die anderen Lurche (mit Ausnahme der Erdkröte).


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Entschuldigt, wenn ich schnell vom aktuellen Thema ablenke, aber ich sitz grad mit Netbook im Garten, es ist schon ziemlich finster, und hab gerade ein "gwog,gwoglgwok" gehört!!!! 
Gestern hab ich dasselbe auch schon gehört. Aber es ist so finster, ich kann nix sehen. Voriges Jahr hatte ich einen Frosch im Wasser, der höchstwahrscheinlich ein Springfrosch war. Heuer wieder. Hab aber immer nur den einen gesehen. Einmal sah ich ihn auch springen: ca. halben Meter hoch und mehr als einen Meter weit. Das Geräusch, das ich gerade hörte, ist von der Lautstärke ca. so wie eine Kröte, also nicht besonders laut, aber auch nicht leise, einfach gut zu hören, wenn man still ist (wobei die Grillen im Moment ziemlichen Lärm machen  )
Glaubt ihr, ist das der Springfrosch? Es kam aus dergleichen Ecke wie der, den ich springen sehen habe.
Ich freu mich so, juhu, ein Frosch!! Und zum Glück keiner von der überlauten Sorte!
Kann man an der Uhrzeit sagen, welche Art das ist? Auf euren Fotos von Fröschen ist es ja immer ziemlich hell. Wobei, im Wasser hab ich den auch schon unter tags gesehen. Da war die Überlegung Springfrosch oder __ Grasfrosch (gibts auch einen Thread dazu mit Foto. Irgendwo hab ich auch ein Foto von heuer außerhalb des Wassers, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, ob ich das schon gepostet hab. Aja, doch, [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/153/]hier [/URL]


----------



## danyvet (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

jetzt kam grad noch mal ein Geräusch aus der Ecke, klang aber eher wie ein Schluckauf


----------



## RainerSchm (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Dany,

alles super nett beschrieben, aber leider kann ich Dir bei Deinem Problem nicht weiterhelfen. Mir fällt da nur Dein Nachbar ein, der einen Schluckauf gehabt haben könnte 

Heute lief mir dann wieder so ein winziger Nachwuchsfrosch vor die Linse. Es fehlt zwar der Vergleichsmaßstab auf dem Bild, aber wie gesagt, die Kleinen sind noch nicht größer als 1,5 bis 2 cm. Ist bestimmt nichts Besonderes, aber ich finde die Kleinen einfach süß. 

              

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Inken (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Wie süß ist der denn!!!!!   _dahinschmelz_

Sein kleiner Bruder sitzt übrigens seit ein paar Tagen in unserem Teich..  :freu


----------



## karsten. (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



danyvet schrieb:


> jetzt kam grad noch mal ein Geräusch aus der Ecke, klang aber eher wie ein Schluckauf



Hallo

hier sind u.a. auch die Froschlaute zu finden

kanns uns ja sagen ob Dein "Schluckauf " dabei war .

mfG


----------



## Dilmun (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ja, süß sind sie wirklich, die kleinen Kerle.

Alles perfekt ausgebildet, aber alles im Miniformat.........


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

 Karsten, ich find die Laute nicht, kannst du mir sagen, wo genau das ist?


----------



## Dilmun (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Dany!

Ich bin zwar nicht Karsten - aber:
Du klickst auf "Arten" dann auf die jeweilige Froschart, die du hören möchtest und dann auf "Ton". 

Dann funzt es sicher.


----------



## paper (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Unsere Kinderstube, etliche Entwicklungsstufen!


----------



## Lowmans (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,

den kleinen Kerl hier hab ich im Frühjahr bei mir am Teich gefunden.
...Leider ist er so plötzlich, wie er gekommen ist auch wieder verschwunden.. 

-> Trotzdem war es nett, ihn mal kennen gelernt zu haben


----------



## Casybay (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

@Sonja,
leider kann man aber noch keinen Ton bei den Springfroscharten anwählen.


----------



## Dilmun (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Sorry, Ich hab nicht alle durchprobiert


----------



## Dilmun (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

http://www.naturschutzbund.at/Hoerproben/springfrosch.mp3

Hier der Laut.....


----------



## Dilmun (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

http://www.naturschutzbund.at/Hoerproben/springfrosch.mp3


----------



## RainerSchm (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Melitta,

schöne Photos.  
Schön klares Wasser. Hast Du die Bilder alle am gleichen Tag aufgenommen? So unterschiedliche Stadien haben wir nicht in unseren Teichen. Der Kleine auf dem roten Stein erinnert mich an meine Kleinen. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Sonja,

da geht es ja ganz schön zu in der Hörprobe. Bin gespannt wie es im nächsten Jahr an unseren Teichen quaken wird, wenn die jungen __ Frösche alle wieder zum Paaren und Laichen kommen 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## weedex (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Kann auch ein Froschfoto beisteuern, war noch recht früh am Morgen da hab ich sie beim Sonnenbaden erwischt.


----------



## paper (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Rainer danke!

Die Aufnahmen sind alle vom Freitag, wir haben noch kleiner Kaulquappen.


----------



## butzbacher (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,

da melde ich mich doch mal aus dem Urlaub. Stimmt, es gab eine Aenderung - die Wasserfroesche gehoeren nicht mehr zur Gruppe "Rana". 

Da gab es bei den Amphibien und Reptilien einige Aenderungen. 

wer da den bisherigen Wissensstand aufpeppen will, Achtung Werbung, sollte sich von Dieter Glandt das Buch "Taschenlexikon der Amphibien und Reptilien Europas" zulegen. 

Der Mann ist als Fachbuchautor auf dem Gebiet top. 

Das war es in Kuerze.

PS: bulgarische Tastaturen haben keine Umlaute - also nicht wundern ueber "ae..."

Gruss André



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> ...ich kenn die so:
> __ Kleiner Wasserfrosch (Rana lessonae)
> ...


----------



## danyvet (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Danke für den Hör-Link, Sonja!
Aber ich kann noch immer nicht sagen, ob das so klingt wie meiner  Denn auf der Hörprobe sind ja viele zu hören, da kann ich ja kaum ausmachen, wie ein einzelner klingen würd


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Servus weedex 

Herzlich Willkommen

Klasse Foto 

Welche Cam ... welches Objektiv ...


----------



## weedex (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,

ich benutze eine Nikon D90 mit Tamron 90mm Makro Objektiv.

Ein weiteres Foto hab ich noch angehängt, leider haben wir nur einen Frosch in unserem Teich.


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

[OT]Sehr schön weedex ... wie ist den dein Vorname 

Ja, die D90 ist schon ein klasse Cam ... 

Mit Dir treiben sich noch mehrere Nikoianer hier herum ....

Bin schon auf weitere Bilder/Makros gespannt ....

Hier ein paar Threads wo du dich einklicken könntest 

Libellen

Schmetterlinge

Haustiere

Katzen

Makros

Und viele mehr[/OT]


----------



## Dr. Gediman (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Bisher konnte ich euch ja nur Grasfrösche zeigen, doch nun habe ich zwei Exemplare, die doch anders aussehen. Was meint Ihr, sind dies nun für __ Frösche? und sagt nicht Grasfrösche 

Nr. 1 
 

Nr.2


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi,

das erste ist ein Wasserfrosch, das zweit ist meiner Meinung nach gar kein Frosch. Da wäre ein Foto von vorne gut.


----------



## butzbacher (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,

der erste ist ein Vertreter der Wasserfroscharten.

der zweite sieht schon sehr nach __ Grasfrosch aus.

Gruß André


----------



## Dr. Gediman (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das erste ist ein Wasserfrosch, das zweit ist meiner Meinung nach gar kein Frosch. Da wäre ein Foto von vorne gut.





butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der erste ist ein Vertreter der Wasserfroscharten.
> 
> ...




Wasserfrosch? klingt toll 
Die Bilder die man von Wasserfröschen findet zeigen aber immer deutlich grünere __ Frösche. dieser hat ja nur wenige Streifen 

Von dem anderen Frosch habe ich nurnoch dieses leider etwas unscharfe Foto


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi,

ne, keine Angst - Nummer 1 ist wirklich ein Wasserfrosch.

Und ja - bei Nummer 2 möchte ich mich André anschliessen - sieht doch sehr nach __ Grasfrosch aus.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Naja immerhin ein neuer Bewohner 
Aber einen solch gefleckten __ Grasfrosch hatten wir auch noch nicht. Der sorgt eben auf seine eigene Art für Abwechslung


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Dany,



danyvet schrieb:


> WAAAAAS?!?!?!? Andy, bei dir laicht JETZT eine Erdröte???? Wo bist du? Auf der anderen Seite der Erdkugel, wo jetzt Frühling ist?



wenn das auf den Bildern eine ist, was ich schwer annehme,
konnte ich sonst keine andere Erklärung finden, da ich immer
gedacht habe Erdkröten gehen nur zum laichen ins Wasser.
Hab grade gelesen im Frühjahr, was macht die dann im Teich,
eingegraben im Schlamm ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Andy,

 Irrtum, ohne Kerl geht da (ausnahmsweise ) gar nix. 

Aber Erdkröten gehen auch gerne mal schwimmen. Und einige scheinen, wenn es an der Luft schon oder noch kälter ist als im Wasser, ein "wärmendes" Bad zu nehmen.


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Christine,

der Kerl war auch da, die Fotos sind schon älter.
Hab die 2 diesesmal nicht fotografiert. Sie waren
einen halben Meter auseinander. Das mit dem 
wärmenden Bad könnte natürlich die Lösung
sein, weil da grade der Kälteeinbruch bei uns
war, aber bei meinem Wasser merkt man
davon ja wenig 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Andy!
Ich weiss zwar nicht, was die __ Erdkröte JETZT in deinem Teich macht,
aber was sie NICHT macht, weiss ich ganz genau:
Sie laicht nicht,
denn sie ist ein er, 
wie du an den Verdickungen der inneren Finger erkennen kannst (gute Fotos!):
Diese schwellen zur Laichzeit weiter an und werden zu den sog. Brunstschwielen,
die das sichere Feshalten am glitschigen Weibchen ermöglichen.

Im Gegensatz zum bekannten "narrischen Kastanienbaum", 
der ursprünglich im Zuge einer Florenverfälschung importiert wurde und deshalb verwirrt sein darf,
tut sich EINE Erdkröte allein auch schwer mit dem Ablaichen.

Er wird wohl baden (meine tun das auch hin und wieder), 
damit er im Frühling für die Damen frisch ist!.


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Peter,

genau, die beiden Bilder rechts ist er, links mit dem
Wasserlinsenkleid müsste aber eine Sie sein, da
vieeeel größer als er.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Andy!
Das ist möglich - auch das ordentliche Baucherl könnte darauf hindeuten, 
dass da schon Eier angelegt sind!


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Das wär ja schön, die beiden sind jetzt seit 3 Jahren hier
(zumindest hab ich Sie da zum erstenmal gesehn)
und immer wenn ich sie sehe nie sehr weit voneinander entfernt,
aber Nachwuchs hatte ich noch nie, auch Laichschnüre hab
ich noch nie gesehn


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Erdkroten laichen gern (aber nicht nur) in recht flachen verkrauteten Gewässern,
die nicht von Fischen bewohnt sind.
In diese Gewässer gehen dann oft nahezu alle Erdkröten einer Population,
sodass es dort zu einer unfassbaren Konzentration an Kaulquappen kommt:
Das Wasser ist dann manchmal regelrecht schwarz;
Während nahegelegene Gewässer keine einzige __ Quappe zeigen.
Diese Treue um Laichgewässer ist erstaunlich ausgeprägt,
sodass man manchmal laichwillige und verzweifelte __ Kröten 
in einer vertrockneten Gatschlacke beobachten kann.

Bei mir hat es mehrere Jahre gedauert, 
bis sie in der abgemähten Röhrichtzone meines Teiches ihre Eischüre abgelegt haben
- die Teichfrösche haben den schon im ersten Frühjahr angenommen!
Wechselkröten besuchen meinen Garten zwar immer wieder,
aber im Wasser habe ich sie noch nie gesehen.
(Gut, die sind aber auch dafür bekannt, dass sie besonders weit gehen!)

Man kann (aber darf aus Gründen der Gesetzeslage nicht) ihnen auch auf die Sprünge helfen,
indem man Laich in den Teich einbringt und dort schlüpfen lässt.
Die kleinen Kröten werden als Erwachsene dann DIESEN Teich als Laichgewässer wählen.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Andy,
das die __ Kröten um diese Jahreszeit laichwillig sind, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
In meinem Teich sind durch einen ordentlichen Kälteeinbruch die Quappen von 4 Krötenweibchen "verschwunden". Das dürften so um die 10.000 - 16.000 Qauppen gewesen sein.
Dann wurde es wieder warm und 2 Kröteriche riefen wieder nach der holden Weiblichkeit. Und eine Dame hat sich erbarmt und kam zurück in den Teich, die dann auch sofort einen "Aufsitzer" hatte. Tagelang waren die als "Aufsitzerpaar" am rumpaddeln, ich war sehr gespannt, ob die 2 nun "nachlegen" aber erneut hat das Weibchen nicht gelaicht. Nach einigen Tagen ist sie wieder verschwunden, wohl auf der Flucht vor den aufdringlichen Kerls.
Vögel können, wenn die Brut total ausfällt noch mal "nachlegen" - Kröten wohl nicht. Wenn die Kröten in Brunftstimmung sind, klammert sich das Männchen am Weibchen fest - und die Kerls lasssen nicht so leicht los!  Die kann man als Paar aufheben, *ER lässt nicht los*. Erwischt ER im Wasser einen anderen Kerl, so ruft der Kröterich, der einen "Aufsitzer" hat (Befreiungsruf) und wird als Mänchen erkannt. Weibchen können meines Wissens nicht rufen, sie sind stumm.
Im/am Wasser hatte ich das ganze Jahr 2 Kröteriche - das es Herren sind, weiß ich nicht wegen der Brunftschwielen sondern weil sie einfach immer wieder gerufen haben. (Die gegenseiteigen Aufsitzversuche? )
Auch 1 __ Grasfrosch war das ganze Jahr über am Rufen - ich dacht eigentlich, die Tiere tun das nur zur Brunft - damit die Damen wissen wohin und den andern Kerls klar ist, in dem Revier hockt schon einer. 
In meinem "fischigen" Teich laichen seit Jahren Erdkröten, bis zu diesem Jahr immer erfolgreich. Die Fische seinen sie also nicht zu stören.
Erdkröten brauchen bis zu Geschlechtsreife 4 Jahre - möglicherweise hausen an deinem Teich noch nicht geschlechtsreife Tiere?
Liebe Grüße 
Andrea


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Andrea,

das die noch nicht so weit sind kann natürlich schon sein.


> In meinem "fischigen" Teich laichen seit Jahren Erdkröten, bis zu diesem Jahr immer erfolgreich. Die Fische scheinen sie also nicht zu stören.


Fische fressen eh keine Erdkrötenquappen, sind für Fische giftig.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi Andy



> Fische fressen eh keine Erdkrötenquappen, sind für Fische giftig.


ob sie giftig sind weiß ich nicht, auf jeden Fall schmecken sie nicht..
und das die Kröten sich nicht von Fischen abschrecken lassen erwähnte ich nur auf Peters posting:


> Erdkroten laichen gern (aber nicht nur) in recht flachen verkrauteten Gewässern,
> die nicht von Fischen bewohnt sind.


Hier im Forum gib es einige Fotos, auf denen hormongesteuerte Krötenmännchen sich an Koiköpfen festklammern...
..und meine Tochter hat sich heuer einen Spaß daraus gemacht, den Kerls ihr Handgelenk anzubieten... ...sie hatte dann ein Krötericharmband...

da die Männchen in der Brunftzeit alles packen was ihnen auch nur entfernt erfolgreich scheint, wird dein Krötenmädel einfach noch zu jung sein...
und
beim mir habe ich seit Jahren immer  10- 15 Männchen rumpaddeln aber nur 3 - 4 Weibchen. Die Anzahl der Weibchen ist bei mir immer geringer....

[OT]und weil es immer zuwenig Damen gibt,  kann ich dann das Spiel: Kröterich paddelt zu Kröterich und klammert sich fest - der umklammerte quakt: "Neiiiiiin!" und zack wird er wieder losgelassen... schön beobachten.
wenn 2 so liebeshungrige Kerls an einer Dame hängen, das geht länger, bis der, der nicht die richtige Klammerposition findet, wieder nachlässt, auch als Handgelenksarmband muss man die Kerls abmontieren, die lassen nicht los!!!! (die Klammerposition dirkekt am Handgelenk muss sich täuschend echt anfühlen...)
und wenn dann deine Quappen alle am selben Tag beschließen, nun gehen sie an Land, du kannst nicht mehr mit guten Gewissen im Garten rumlaufen - oder gar mähen!!!!

*..du wirst es erleben!!!!!!!!!!* [/OT]


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Irgendwas ist aber schon dran:
Die Kaulquappen (egal welcher Art) sind offenbar nicht sehr appetitilich für Fische,
nur meine Sumpfschildkröten waren und sind immer begeistert
und mampfen und mampfen.


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Danke Andrea,

für Deine Erläuterungen, da freu ich mich ja schon, wenns
mal richtig los geht 

Wiki sagt, das die Quappen ungenießbar für Fische sind,
wird wahrscheinlich stimmen, ich probier mal lieber keine 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hi,

kommt auch ganz auf die Fische an. Anguilla anguilla (__ Aal) frißt auch Krötenquappen. Meine Polypteriden (Flösselhechte) ebenfalls (wenn mal ne einzelne ausversehen mitgetümpelt wurde:beten). Als __ lebende Fossile haben die eh schon werweiswasalles gefressen

MfG Frank


----------



## buddler (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

hallo!
heute hab ich mal wieder ein besonders dunkles tier im garten gefunden.fast schwarz der kollege.
__ grasfrosch?oder irre ich?
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

hihi!heute hab ich den blacky 80 meter weiter am miniteich gefunden.der hat aber ein tempo drauf             keine prinzessin draus geworden


----------



## Dilmun (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Wir (und ich gehöre auch dazu) sind schon ein eigenes Völkchen. 

Ich freu mich auch über jeden Teichbewohner......


----------



## paper (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Unsere Minifröschis (ca. 18 Stk.) versuchen vor der Kälte ihr künftiges Gewässer zu erreichen!


----------



## karsten. (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



buddler schrieb:


> hallo!
> heute hab ich mal wieder ein besonders dunkles tier im garten gefunden.fast schwarz der kollege.
> __ grasfrosch?oder irre ich?
> gruß jörg



"froschi" ...... ist kein Frosch !

mfG


----------



## Dr. Gediman (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



buddler schrieb:


> hallo!
> __ grasfrosch?oder irre ich?
> gruß jörg


Ja das sieht mir auch nach einer Kröte aus. Grasfrosch kann ich jedenfalls ausschließen, denn davon hab ich hier ne Menge 


Hier mal der kleine Frosch der gerade unseren Teich erkundet:


----------



## goldfisch (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo,
ein etwas dunkel geradener und wohlgenährter Braunfrosch, vermutlich Grassfrosch. Nicht besondes selten.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Der lustige, dicke, schwarzgelbe Froschlurch
ist kein __ Grasfrosch und keine Unke, 
sondern mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine Kröte.

Genaueres kann ich euch leider aufgrund der Fotos nicht sagen,
aber Buddler könnte dem (oder der) Kleinen ins Auge schauen,
nachdem er vorher diesen Link geöffnet hat!


----------



## goldfisch (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Joerg,
Du hast bereits im vorigen Jahr diesen Frosch bei der dght als __ Grasfrosch bestimmen lassen, im Schweizer Froschnetz gibt es auch ein Foto eines sehr dunklen Exemplar. 
MfG Juergen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ein sehr sehr dunkler, fetter __ Grasfrosch 
mit kurzen Haxen und warziger Haut,
der Laichschnüre legt ... eine KRÖTE!


----------



## Eugen (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Den hab ich gestern beim Auslichten meines Dschungels entdeckt :


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Das ist DER da!


----------



## buddler (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

hallo!
hab erst heute wieder hier reingeschnuppert.
na ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es eine kröte ist.rot war der bauch jedenfalls nicht.
@__ goldfisch:
ja,ich hab mich im letzten jahr dort registriert,um die kollegen in meinem garten zu bestimmen.
nun tauchen sie in allen ecken bei mir auf.zumeist mit unterschiedlicher färbung.mal braun,mal fast schwarz.deshalb ist die bestimmung für einen laien besonders schwierig.
egal,hauptsache gehüpfe.
gruß jörg


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Geh was gibt`s denn da zu raten und zu deuteln?
Schau DA rein und dem Froschlurch in die Augen!


----------



## butzbacher (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Moin Eugen,

vom Bild her, sag ich Springfrosch. Und wie schon oft von mir gefragt - war der Bauch einfarbig weiß/hellbeige (Springfrosch) oder marmoriert (__ Grasfrosch)?

Gruß André


----------



## buddler (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

wenn doch alles so eindeutig zu definieren ist-------wieso kommen dann so unterschiedliche arten bei der bestimmung heraus?
kommt wahrscheinlich auch immer auf das foto an.
der zum beispiel ist gestern zum nachbarn abgehauen.ok-hab ich auch verstanden.aber komm ja nicht wieder angehüpft wenns da drüben keine fetten __ fliegen gibt.
aber das ist doch ein __ grasfrosch,oder?
oder doch ein braunfrosch?
werd demnächst jedem registrierten kandidaten im garten nen post-it auf den hintern kleben.dann kommt man nicht mehr durcheinander.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

hab mal gerade die bilder von diesem artikel vom letzten jahr verglichen.das ist ja der selbe kanditat.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24999/?q=h%FCpft
hihi,die welt ist klein.scheint ihm wohl hier zu gefallen.zieht wohl so durch den garten.jedenfalls liegen da schon einige meter zwischen.
gruß jörg


----------



## goldfisch (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Jörg,
Braunfrosch ist der Überbegriff für die drei in De vorkommnenden Arten Springfrosch, Grassfrosch und __ Moorfrosch. Alle drei sind in Größe, Form und Zeichnung sehr variabel. 
Ich möchte mich nicht festlegen ob meine Gartenfrösche Moor- oder Grassfrösche sind.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Christine (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Jürgen,

habt Ihr denn Moorfrösche in der Gegend? Ich mein, die Jungs sind während der Paarungszeit doch nicht zu übersehen, oder gibt es auch welche, die getarnt unterwegs sind ? 

Ich hab einmal einen Tümpel voller balzender Moorfrösche gesehen - unvergesslich (und natürlich keine Kamera dabei ) Das sah ungefähr so aus - nur viel mehr...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Ja, die balzenden Moorfrösche sind wirklich interessant:
Als gelerntem Österreicher wird einem da sofort klar,
dass unter jedem Blauen ein Brauner sitzt!


----------



## goldfisch (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Hallo Christine,
in der Saale Elster Aue gibt es Moorfrösche. Im Wasser erwische ich bei mir immer nur Erdkröten. Es hüpfen aber später immer  zusätzlich junge __ Braunfrösche, dieses Jahr sogar ein junger Grünfrosch rum. Das Monster hat sich aber aus einem Laichballen im Minteich entwickelt, der über Nacht da war.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## butzbacher (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> Braunfrosch ist der Überbegriff für die drei in De vorkommnenden Arten Springfrosch, Grassfrosch und __ Moorfrosch. Alle drei sind in Größe, Form und Zeichnung sehr variabel.
> Ich möchte mich nicht festlegen ob meine Gartenfrösche Moor- oder Grassfrösche sind.
> mfg Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen,

auf dem Bild ist ganz sicher ein __ Grasfrosch zu sehen. 

Gruß André


----------



## danyvet (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*


der war super, Peter! Wusste gar nicht, dass __ Frösche so politisch sind!


----------



## Christine (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Froschfotos , Kröten kommen später !*

Im neuen Jahr fangen wir einen neuen Thread an!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30090


----------

